# Lyme disease



## poulson01 (Jun 24, 2008)

No one here has had Lyme? I had the longest night of my life. 103.5 and shaking violently. That and the worst headache ever. That sucked! The whole day has been a blur


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 24, 2008)

Do some research on the net and find out all you can about Lyme. It's a disease 
that can have some serious and very long term effects on your health. It can also result in symptoms that masquerade as other diseases. Also be aware that there is some Lyme disease hysteria on the net. You'll have to sort it out yourself. Just pay attention to your health. 'Wouldn't hurt to keep a log of any health issues.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> Do some research on the net and find out all you can about Lyme. It's a disease
> that can have some serious and very long term effects on your health. It can also result in symptoms that masquerade as other diseases. Also be aware that there is some Lyme disease hysteria on the net. You'll have to sort it out yourself. Just pay attention to your health. 'Wouldn't hurt to keep a log of any health issues.
> Regards,
> Phil



Thanks Phil.
I actually live at Lyme Disease ground zero. I thought I was immune...but... 
In Warwick, you don't even have to wait for the blood work to come back. I was at the doctors at 10:45 and had a scrip by 12:00. They see a guy like me walk in and right away, they know what to do. My daughter got sick on vacation a couple years ago. Bummer for us, no one in SC has ever heard of Lyme. We called our doctor back home and got a scrip mailed out. Docs here got balls huh!


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 24, 2008)

Good deal. In Ohio they seem to ignore it. If you look at an LD incident map of NY, OH and PA it looks like can't cross state lines. The doctors here look at the symptoms but don't link it to the disease. I've never had it but there was a case in my extended family with some serious results and the person had to do the research and educate the doctors.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 25, 2008)

Hang in there man. What killed me the most was the joint pain. Once you get past the fever and stuff, man do you ache.:censored: 
Hope it passes quickly for ya.


----------



## mantis (Jun 25, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> Thanks Phil.
> I actually live at Lyme Disease ground zero. I thought I was immune...but...
> In Warwick, you don't even have to wait for the blood work to come back. I was at the doctors at 10:45 and had a scrip by 12:00. They see a guy like me walk in and right away, they know what to do. My daughter got sick on vacation a couple years ago. Bummer for us, no one in SC has ever heard of Lyme. We called our doctor back home and got a scrip mailed out. Docs here got balls huh!



HEy Poulson! Are you in Warwick NY? I used to work at Midorange C/F.
Hope you feel better


----------



## ents (Jun 25, 2008)

Got it while living in N.J. (another HOT spot for it). I ended up with Bell's Palsie from it, permanent case of it too. Right side of face is only about 60% under control. Can't smile to save my life. People think I have a constant frown on. Doc said the palsie would go away in a few weeks. Here I am 10 yrs. later and still afflicted. I also get gout like symtoms every once in awhile (could be gout or left over arthritic symtoms from the L.D.). When we moved to N.C. I went to get a yrly. check up. New doc so I explained the L.D. to him. He had NO clue. I educated him.

Hope you don't have any long term affects like mine. 

Later,


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

mantis said:


> HEy Poulson! Are you in Warwick NY? I used to work at Midorange C/F.
> Hope you feel better



I live about two miles toward town from there.
That's funny I rented a place in Gouverneur when I was a mechanic at Scott Ford.


----------



## CUCV (Jun 25, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> I live about two miles toward town from there.
> That's funny I rented a place in Gouverneur when I was a mechanic at Scott Ford.



That sucks you have Lyme disease. I thought I had Lyme disease last week and so did the doctor. Come to find out I have Shingle, not to much fun either.

My buddy Pete is with Hudson Valley Landscaping down in your area. With all the deer I have seen when visiting I can imagine there are ticks everywhere.


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

CUCV said:


> That sucks you have Lyme disease. I thought I had Lyme disease last week and so did the doctor. Come to find out I have Shingle, not to much fun either.
> 
> My buddy Pete is with Hudson Valley Landscaping down in your area. With all the deer I have seen when visiting I can imagine there are ticks everywhere.


Yup the dirty sonofabiches! When I get well I'm gonna get my machete and go looking for the one that got me!


----------



## mantis (Jun 25, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> I live about two miles toward town from there.
> That's funny I rented a place in Gouverneur when I was a mechanic at Scott Ford.



WOW Scott Ford! what year was that?

Yep I was there for 6 years.Took that route many times.Really nice area.If it wasn't for NYC it would be perfect


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

1996. Why Bob finally bought the farm. Dam he had to be a hundred and fifty when I knew him!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 25, 2008)

Stinks we have had a few cases here,but mostly rocky mountain
spotted fever and some other tick born afflictions. I have worked
in hot spots and pulled off ticks by the millions can not believe I
have not got it. I have been sick and did not go to doctor etc.
my joints ache and my wife says I am hypochondriac, maybe
but she has not pulled off as many deer ticks in her life as I
have in one month. They need to have over the counter tests.


----------



## mantis (Jun 25, 2008)

Was that the one across from DJ walters or the one by the dodge dealer?


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Next one up was a Chevy dealer, then a Mazda dealer. Across from Mazda there was a Honda dealer. I remember because we all used the same side road to test drive. I don't remember the Dodge dealer though. There was an RV place somewhere around. People would come from 5 states away to pick up there new $120,000 toy, pull out of the lot and find something wrong. If it was on a super duty chassis, the company would tell them "take it to Scott Ford...They have a guy..." 'Course that was me!


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Stinks we have had a few cases here,but mostly rocky mountain
> spotted fever and some other tick born afflictions. I have worked
> in hot spots and pulled off ticks by the millions can not believe I
> have not got it. I have been sick and did not go to doctor etc.
> ...



That's what I'm sayin'!
I thought I was immune!:monkey:


----------



## mantis (Jun 25, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> Next one up was a Chevy dealer, then a Mazda dealer. Across from Mazda there was a Honda dealer. I remember because we all used the same side road to test drive. I don't remember the Dodge dealer though. There was an RV place somewhere around. People would come from 5 states away to pick up there new $120,000 toy, pull out of the lot and find something wrong. If it was on a super duty chassis, the company would tell them "take it to Scott Ford...They have a guy..." 'Course that was me!



That must have been in Watertown I'm guessing


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

mantis said:


> That must have been in Watertown I'm guessing


Pro'lly. I think I passed by it a few times running one of the main roads.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jun 25, 2008)

Poulson,
Funny you post this. I went to the doc's last week and they think I got lyme's disease. A tick bit me on my belt line, then I got a big red rash on my butt. I got diahearra, head aches, and pukey. They put me on anti biotics and gave me a blood test. The first result said positive, but the other results haven't came back yet. I've been living 21 years in these woods and had a vacination for lyme's 10 years ago. And knew the vacination was only 80 % effective. I guess my armor has a chink in it.


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Apparently it's very important to recognize the symptoms and seek treatment ASAP! I guess once this thing gets going, it's really hard to get rid of and can do permanent damage. So the sooner you start the antibiotics the better.


----------



## booboo (Jun 27, 2008)

I was also vaccinated when Lymerix first came out. It was a 3 shot series, after the first 2 we started seeing a bunch of data on it that the vaccination had all sorts of side effects, including kidney failure! I chose not to take the 3rd shot and the vaccination was later pulled from the market. A year or 2 later, I though I had LD and started the testing. Worst headaches of my life. The vaccination was a live vaccine and caused false positives. Long and short of it was that I went through a bunch of testing, including a CT scan, and the results were inconclusive thanks to the vaccine. Haven't had any symptoms in about 5 years but have been bit 3 times since last fall. Last titre was negative and I'm due for another one in July. I'm not friggin' around with it, I'll probably go twice a year for titres from here on out. Around here, depending on your doctor they either test the tick if you save it for them or just start you on a round of antibiotics anyway.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 27, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> No one here has had Lyme? I had the longest night of my life. 103.5 and shaking violently. That and the worst headache ever. That sucked! The whole day has been a blur



Crikey, what a bug to get. I just did the research on it as I never heard of it.

It says that after completing the course of anti-biotics that should the patient not recover fully new controversial procedures of removing sexual organs have made profound improvements to over 80% of patients. They dont know which 1 out of 5 person the procedure is a failure for though ....

















........


















....

















... Just kidding.  

Get better mate.


----------



## HillRat (Jun 27, 2008)

Lyme really sucks. My wife had it last year, and my sister had a very bad case of it a few years ago because it was mis-diagnosed by several doctors at first. Take the antibiotics, start exercising when you feel up to it, and eat a healthy diet. You will feel better faster and have fewer side effects. (IIRC, lyme interrupts the cells' energy mechanism. Exercise and good diet help to restore it so you don't feel tired all the time or fatigue easily after the antibiotics are done.)



poulson01 said:


> Yup the dirty sonofabiches! When I get well I'm gonna get my machete and go looking for the one that got me!



But don't shoot the messenger:

"Many people know that White-tailed Deer carry the tick that transmits Borrelia burgdorferi (the organism that causes Lyme disease) to humans. Many people also know that the deer carries and feeds the tick, but it's the White-footed Mouse that usually gives Borrelia burgdorferi to the tick in the first place and serves as a reservoir in nature for the organism."


----------



## VTclimber (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had problems with Lyme for years. The only drs who understand what it is around here don't take insurance, and I didn't really want to pay out of pocket for all that stuff. I've taken the antibiotics a few seperate times (multiple bites) over the last 3 years. I get head and neck aches a lot, and my joints are pretty bad. But exercising and taking fish oil really seems to help a lot. I'm not doing tree work anymore, but I work for the parks, so I'm out in it all the time. Sometimes it sucks to work outside all day then go home and work out, but if you make it something fun its easier. 

Anyway, that was long. Try the fish oil, it really helped with my joint pain.


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ekka said:


> Crikey, what a bug to get. I just did the research on it as I never heard of it.
> 
> It says that after completing the course of anti-biotics that should the patient not recover fully new controversial procedures of removing sexual organs have made profound improvements to over 80% of patients. They dont know which 1 out of 5 person the procedure is a failure for though.
> 
> ...



HAHA! That sounds like the anti venom for a tiger snake bite! 

I never got the bullseye rash and never found a tic. It didn't fool the doctor though. I started feeling funny friday evening and by monday I was incapacitated. I started the doxycycline on tuesday and I'm finally feeling almost ok. I'm shaky and sore and completely exhausted. I went for a ride over to the farm and back with the mason dump but I'm still too foggy and weak to do anything. When my wife dragged me to the docs office on tuesday morning (lucky it's only 1/2mi away) I couldn't even wait inside. I had to sit on the front porch until my wife came out for me. I couldn't breathe in the waiting room. There was a gaggle of senior in there and whatever was on there clothes was so thick in the air. I was thinking, "I'm better off out here anyway. Whatever I have would *kill *those old folk." I really thought I might die. Just from being outside for an hour or so today, I could feel my skin burning. It's overcast but the doxyxycline strips your skin of any defense against UV. The doc told me to go find a sombrero and use SPF50. I have to be very careful as the antibiotic regiment is another 21 days. Hell of a time to have to worry about the sun. End of June through two weeks in July...in NY! I'll mis a farmers market tomorrow. I think I could probably survive it with some precautions and taking it easy, but honestly, I don't think I could make change! By brain is completely fried.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 27, 2008)

One of our guys at work has it. Has had the bulls-eye nearly 2 months, showing no symptoms other than that yet. Although today he mentioned his shoulder was getting pretty sore, so who knows. Did his 2 weeks on antibiotics, not really sure whats going on. He's due for another Dr. appointment, thats for sure.


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah yuknow I could have got bit a year ago.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jun 28, 2008)

The doctor called me yesterday. She told me that the results for my second blood test were lost. She said it is to be assumed that I had Lyme's disease.


----------



## smokechase II (Jun 28, 2008)

*Tests not reliable*

The Tests are not reliable anyway.
Don't base such an important decision in your life on a test that has so many false positives and false negatives.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 28, 2008)

Boy, Lymes disease is a real tricky one to properly diagnose.

I have 2 buddies get it. One of them was incorrectly diagnosed with MS and the doc started him on steroids...the absolute worst treatment for Lymes. When he started getting worse they thought it was just an aggressive case of MS. He finally got so bad he ended up in a nursing home. They finally got the diagnosis correct but it was too late and the damage was done. He died in his early 40's.

My other buddy got it but it took almost a month for the docs to figure it out. He also contracted bells palsy and 5 years later has a slight droop to the right side of his face.

If diagnosed quickly the antibiotics work well. The jam seems to be ambiguous test results and physicians who aren't familiar with the wide variety of symptoms.


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 29, 2008)

Next time anyone expects they might have Lyme, come right to Warwick. I would guess one out of every ten people here get it. My mom got it pretty bad. My daughter got it. A number of my friends have had it. The docs here don't need a blood test to catch Lyme. If you fit the profile, it's antibiotics for you.


----------



## bushinspector (Jun 29, 2008)

*I guess I'm lucky*

Went backpacking a few years ago in Arkansas and came back and had a bulls eye on my back. Went to the local Doc and told him what I had been up to and he put me on some antibiotics and nothing ever came of it. The key is to caught it early.


----------



## booboo (Jun 29, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> Next time anyone expects they might have Lyme, come right to Warwick. I would guess one out of every ten people here get it. My mom got it pretty bad. My daughter got it. A number of my friends have had it. The docs here don't need a blood test to catch Lyme. If you fit the profile, it's antibiotics for you.



How long after you initially get bit will they give you antibiotic? Do you know how much time can lapse between the bite and when antibiotics won't be effective anymore? Reason I ask is that on one of my bites I was told that too much time had lapsed between the bite and the time I went for treatment for antibiotics to be effective, so they didn't give them to me. All I can do now is go get another titre.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2008)

On Monday I was sick as a dog( hope not to offend anyone's dog now) but now and Saturday I have the rash. I haven't felt good in awhile: more aches and pains, shooting pain throughout my body, tired and pissy. I had a fever Mon and hot flashes all week.
I got stung by a yellow jacket Sat and this morning my hand is still swollen. Usually I can get stung once or twice and be OK but I am sort of allergic. Meaning bee stings put me down.
I have been covered in ticks before and this is the second time Lymes is suspect.
I will go to the doc's again but I DO feel they are full of crap. Maybe it IS hard to test for.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 29, 2008)

bushinspector said:


> Went backpacking a few years ago in Arkansas and came back and had a bulls eye on my back. Went to the local Doc and told him what I had been up to and he put me on some antibiotics and nothing ever came of it. The key is to caught it early.



That is just our way of marking okies  just flippin


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 29, 2008)

booboo said:


> How long after you initially get bit will they give you antibiotic? Do you know how much time can lapse between the bite and when antibiotics won't be effective anymore? Reason I ask is that on one of my bites I was told that too much time had lapsed between the bite and the time I went for treatment for antibiotics to be effective, so they didn't give them to me. All I can do now is go get another titre.


Come to Warwick.
That I don't know the answer. I'll ask doc tomorrow. I talked to a guy on Saturday who got it 7 years ago, before it was so well known. The docs thought he was crazy so it went untreated. He said he was sick for a year before they whacked him up. He had some kind of IV drip thing that clipped on his shoulder. He did the drip for 21 days. Now, he gets a shot once a year around just after thanksgiving. He says it recurs about then and that's the cycle of the disease. If he gets the shot when he feels it coming on, he's fine for the rest of the year. 
My mom is stubborn as a mule. I'm sure it was weeks before she finally checked herself in. She said it took her 2 months on antibiotics to get rid of it. She's fine now. My daughter was sick for three or four days before she got a dose. We gave her the whole bottle of pills, two a day, and she's fine.

Here's a list of symptoms. The only one missing is the sweating of the nuts. Your balls sweat like crazy.
http://nationallymereport.com/?p=14&gclid=CLTKv8-Jm5QCFQEpIgodviiLtQ


----------



## poulson01 (Jun 29, 2008)

treemandan said:


> On Monday I was sick as a dog( hope not to offend anyone's dog now) but now and Saturday I have the rash. I haven't felt good in awhile: more aches and pains, shooting pain throughout my body, tired and pissy. I had a fever Mon and hot flashes all week.
> I got stung by a yellow jacket Sat and this morning my hand is still swollen. Usually I can get stung once or twice and be OK but I am sort of allergic. Meaning bee stings put me down.
> I have been covered in ticks before and this is the second time Lymes is suspect.
> I will go to the doc's again but I DO feel they are full of crap. Maybe it IS hard to test for.



What, you tested negative? Screw the stupid test! You need to get your ass on meds like NOW! I'll give you a phone number if you want. I'm not kiddin' the clock is ticking! Read that link I just posted. Everything you just described is on there. I have no patience with my kids. I've yelled at them more last week then I have in the last two years.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 29, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> What, you tested negative? Screw the stupid test! You need to get your ass on meds like NOW! I'll give you a phone number if you want. I'm not kiddin' the clock is ticking! Read that link I just posted. Everything you just described is on there. I have no patience with my kids. I've yelled at them more last week then I have in the last two years.



+1!!!!

There are actually 5 different bugs that make up Lyme disease, and the standard test only looks for ONE of them.

Just learned that yesterday from a couple who both have chronic Lyme. Their doctor also has it, and says that 90+ % of doctors have no clue about Lyme, so you need to be your OWN diagnostician and not just accept what the doctors tell you.

Get on it!


----------



## secureland (Jun 29, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> +1!!!!
> 
> There are actually 5 different bugs that make up Lyme disease, and the standard test only looks for ONE of them.
> 
> ...



It's hard to test for, Get the Medicine!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's what our friend with chronic Lyme just emailed to my wife today. There's more good medical fact here about Lyme in this one email than most doctors know!

Posted with her permission, and privacy protected:


----------------------------------------------

one site that I recommend is www.lyme.net. 

http://library.lymenet.org/domino/file.nsf

The link above will take you right to the library.

On this site click on On Line Library and reach the articles by Burrascano. He has done the most successful work/research on the disease and has been treating for many years. [my doctors] both support/subscribe to his treatment regime.

There is a great article there about how the disease affects children. Be sure to read that one.

The one thing that I see these doctors subscribe to is testing for Lyme and all the co-infections: Babescia, Rocky Mtn Spotted Fever, Typhus Fever, Erlichia, Bartonella. I had no fever, no spots, no symptoms other than I was tired. These co-infections don't all respond to Amoxi or Doxy - they have a different treatment protocol of their own so it requires combinations of antibiotics and timing such that it gets the main bacteria and the next life cycle which is 28-30 days. 

[my son] was treated in March for 30 days. He was better for April, May but in June he started to relapse. So she is retreating for 3 mos. So far he has been positive for Erlichia and Lyme. When we go back in 30 days if he isn't feeling much better he will be tested for all others again.

These are tricky bugs - they hide, disguise themselves and when not treated with full fire power on the antibiotics they can come back with a vengeance. Once bitten you have no immunity to additional bites or infections. Additional infections just diminish your immune system's capability to fight. As with mine, it was not fighting back. Thus, I had no titer on the blood tests. I was on antibiotics for 6 mos before the tests were positive. That is common with a chronic infection. Usually the acute infections show positive so that is good in [your son's] case. I just worry that he might need a higher dose, different antibiotic and/or longer treatment time.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> What, you tested negative? Screw the stupid test! You need to get your ass on meds like NOW! I'll give you a phone number if you want. I'm not kiddin' the clock is ticking! Read that link I just posted. Everything you just described is on there. I have no patience with my kids. I've yelled at them more last week then I have in the last two years.



DOXYCYCLINE is what they gave me today. I went to the ER yesterday but it was so crowded I would have chose to die than to sit there all day when I have work to do. I saw my doc this morning. This medicine is for malaria as well.
If I was only wearing a bikini I would look like the girls who get painted up and dance on Rowan and Martins Laugh In. I got bullseye rashes all over, the doctor was quite taken back when I took off my shirt. I did get a full day in today though.
Tell you what, you supply the bikini and the beer and I will do the dancing. I have been feeling very delirious, eyes feel like they are popping out of my head.
At least my worries of getting Lymes is finally over.


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 1, 2008)

treemandan said:


> DOXYCYCLINE is what they gave me today. I went to the ER yesterday but it was so crowded I would have chose to die than to sit there all day when I have work to do. I saw my doc this morning. This medicine is for malaria as well.
> If I was only wearing a bikini I would look like the girls who get painted up and dance on Rowan and Martins Laugh In. I got bullseye rashes all over, the doctor was quite taken back when I took off my shirt. I did get a full day in today though.
> Tell you what, you supply the bikini and the beer and I will do the dancing. I have been feeling very delirious, eyes feel like they are popping out of my head.
> At least my worries of getting Lymes is finally over.


Thank God dude! You should start feeling better in 2 or 3 days. The dizziness and lack of energy is subsiding for me and it's been 7 days since I started taking the pills. The thing is remembering if you've taken one or not. I have a headache this morning but I feel pretty good otherwise. I was out and about yesterday. I went to the lumber yard and then to Tractor Supply. I rolled out 300' of 1" poly pipe, attached a few fittings and then had to lay down and take a nap. I really want to get up on my shop roof but I'm afraid I'll fall off. Also, the Doxycycline strips your skin of its defenses against UV. As long as your on it, use SPF 50 and a hat.

Edit: Doxycycline is used against Anthrax and Bubonic Plague also!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 1, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> Thank God dude! You should start feeling better in 2 or 3 days. The dizziness and lack of energy is subsiding for me and it's been 7 days since I started taking the pills. The thing is remembering if you've taken one or not. I have a headache this morning but I feel pretty good otherwise. I was out and about yesterday. I went to the lumber yard and then to Tractor Supply. I rolled out 300' of 1" poly pipe, attached a few fittings and then had to lay down and take a nap. I really want to get up on my shop roof but I'm afraid I'll fall off. Also, the Doxycycline strips your skin of its defenses against UV. As long as your on it, use SPF 50 and a hat.
> 
> Edit: Doxycycline is used against Anthrax and Bubonic Plague also!



Thanks to everyone and all the info. I think my case was dormant and just now reared up. I was checked out before by the same doc last year BUT yes, its a tricky ailment.
I don't know what is worse the cure or disease. I yak up the pills within minutes of taking them AND now I can't remember how many I have taken BUT they seem to be making a difference allready.
I usually have a few long sleeve shirts for the sun but I still feel funny. I have been going 'animal' on severe storm damage since the 10th of June. I breeezed through an uprooted walnut that was laying in another walnut. I had it strung up with ropes at 1,6 and 9 o'clock from the ground, spiked up the leaner and sliced off the top so it fell through the top of the other walnut them winched it outta the crotch it was in, cut a sideways notch and pulled it over to one side. It could have went better cause my head was spinning but all in all I lowered the the trunk so it came down like a leaf, right in front of my feet and just short of the wires. YeeFN Haa! Jamie was holding it back with the tag line all comfy, I hooked up the come along with the direction of the drop and my truck winch pulled it up and helped control her. Hinge broke when the top off the trunk was 6 feet above the ground. I had the rear of the truck tied to locust behind it... just in case.
By the way, when I say I breezed through it I mean I worked like a SOB. I am happy to have it off my list.
That was the second job today. It went well as the leaner was uprooted from a stream bank and there were very old wires servicing the house. I hope to be done with this storm crap soon but I like the money. I can spend it on long strong ropes and things like that.


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 1, 2008)

Today, I stopped over the farm to see what everyone was doing. Then I ran the mason dump and 9 ton over to Florida to pick up a 4 post oil change rack. I loaded it with a forklift by my self. I strapped it down, got it home. Then I returned a trash pump and picked up some BBQ for the fam. That was it....Had to take a nap. Better then yesterday though.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 1, 2008)

Wait till you hit 60. That will seem like a good day 
Phil


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 8, 2008)

18 days and feeling much better. I don't think it's the antibiotic that was making me foggy. I dug up a septic tank, graded a side yard, dozed a level pad for a patio and delivered a load of screened top soil and dropped my 9 ton and PC50 at the next job today. Now THAT'S more like it!

Still on the doxycycline twice a day.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 12, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> 18 days and feeling much better. I don't think it's the antibiotic that was making me foggy. I dug up a septic tank, graded a side yard, dozed a level pad for a patio and delivered a load of screened top soil and dropped my 9 ton and PC50 at the next job today. Now THAT'S more like it!
> 
> Still on the doxycycline twice a day.



Good. I was sick of your complaining, is that ALL you got done?
I still feel kinda funny in the head myself and I took about half the 21 day supply of medicine. I feel this sort of apathy along with some kind of frustration I usually don't experience.
I was on a little vaca all week but my stuff is all gassed and ready for Monday and I hope to rage all week.
I read all the info that came with the medecine, it doesn't say you can't drink. I am not a heavy drinker but what do you think?


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 13, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Good. I was sick of your complaining, is that ALL you got done?
> I still feel kinda funny in the head myself and I took about half the 21 day supply of medicine. I feel this sort of apathy along with some kind of frustration I usually don't experience.
> I was on a little vaca all week but my stuff is all gassed and ready for Monday and I hope to rage all week.
> I read all the info that came with the medecine, it doesn't say you can't drink. I am not a heavy drinker but what do you think?



I've had a :censored: relapse!
I felt like #### friday, saturday I did a farmers market and felt like a total fool. First customer of the day I got the change wrong. It went down hill from there. I wanted to put new strut cartridges in my car today but I couldn't get out of bed. Slept half the day. I don't know about the drinking but I'm halfway through my second gin and tonic. I have a tree removal tomorrow afternoon. I'm screwed.


----------



## scottr (Jul 13, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Good. I was sick of your complaining, is that ALL you got done?
> I still feel kinda funny in the head myself and I took about half the 21 day supply of medicine. I feel this sort of apathy along with some kind of frustration I usually don't experience.
> I was on a little vaca all week but my stuff is all gassed and ready for Monday and I hope to rage all week.
> I read all the info that came with the medecine, it doesn't say you can't drink. I am not a heavy drinker but what do you think?



Dan, here's a good website for looking up medications. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> I've had a :censored: relapse!
> I felt like #### friday, saturday I did a farmers market and felt like a total fool. First customer of the day I got the change wrong. It went down hill from there. I wanted to put new strut cartridges in my car today but I couldn't get out of bed. Slept half the day. I don't know about the drinking but I'm halfway through my second gin and tonic. I have a tree removal tomorrow afternoon. I'm screwed.



Yes, me no feely so great either. Maybe just the medicine as they said it might bring on nausea. Still sleepy and my neck aches. Boy do I feel like a complainer. Stop listening to me and don't give me any ideas... gin and tonic. Do they make that in a snow cone or a slushy?


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you ever see that movie "Evolution" with the X Files guy and the 7 up yours guy?


Side effects from the link that scottr posted:
* diarrhea
* itching of the rectum or vagina
* sore mouth

Some side effects can be serious. If you experience any of these symptoms, call your doctor immediately:

* severe headache
* blurred vision
* skin rash
* hives
* difficulty breathing or swallowing
* redness of the skin (sunburn)
* yellowing of the skin or eyes
* itching
* dark-colored urine
* light-colored bowel movements
* loss of appetite
* upset stomach
* vomiting
* stomach pain
* extreme tiredness or weakness
* confusion
* decreased urination


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> Did you ever see that movie "Evolution" with the X Files guy and the 7 up yours guy?
> 
> 
> Side effects from the link that scottr posted:
> ...



Yes, my vagina is itchy but it always is anyway.
I did notice my urine looking really dark a few weeks ago but I attributed that to my old saddle. I guess I had all those symptoms during the last few weeks.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2008)

Pwned?


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 13, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Pwned?



LOL Inside joke! One of those stupid text message, IM, email things. I do it to piss my wife off.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2008)

poulson01 said:


> LOL Inside joke! One of those stupid text message, IM, email things. I do it to piss my wife off.



Well what's it mean? I am like clueless. well not totally but anyway...


----------



## poulson01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Owned! I got my ass kicked by Lyme! 
When I text my wife I use the kiddie acronyms. LOL OMG! She HATES "pwned".


----------



## secureland (Aug 13, 2008)

This is an interesting video and discussion of Lyme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQcmggDan84


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 19, 2008)

I got lyme in 98.. treated with the wrong anti-biotic.. liver damage. highly sensitive to MSG for years.. dealt with it for years... still might have a touch of some infectious disease to fight off... anyhow... i have a friend that went from being a tri-athlete, benching over 300 lbs, to bedridden on a matter of days... He was sick for years... I knew it was lyme after our first conversation... He kept going from one specialist to another getting a slew of different diagnosises... really bad for him.. hard to breath and swallow as it attacked the autonomic nervous system...

Once he realized he had it, he became a bit of an expert on the subject... lyme is a very intelligent bug, very unique, in that it can trick the human immune system... That's because it was genetically engineered at Plum island, a US military biological weapons research facility in the Long Isalnd sound... So was West Nile virus, most likely... Your tax dollars at work... 

The ruling elites want a sick poppulation.. much easier to control. Over 50% of the population born after the year 2000 will develop diabetes in theie lives. That is no accident.. It is modern eugenics.. Get the masses sick, get them on drugs for the rest of their lives... Sad but true... May come as a shock to many flag wavers here... Sorry folks, all those stories you heard in second grade about "liberty and justice for all" was just part of the Big Lie... We've all been brainwashed... and the more pissed off you get from reading this post... the more brain-washed you are...

And the rabbit hole goes much deper than this... but I wouldn't want to scare ya... There is good news too... We all get to do our part to make this world a better place.. healing is always available and as human beings we have the ability to generate an infinite amount of love. There is a Higher plan behind all this seeming outer chaos...


----------



## Booshcat (Aug 20, 2008)

It's the black helicopters that you cant hear, seeding the trees at night with deer ticks that have government created strains of lyme disease created at Fort Detrick..........
oh oh....
I hear them coming up the frontwalk I gotta run now or th


----------

